# Netflix!??



## DF (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm looking for a good show.  I just finished watching season 3 of The Last Kingdom.  I thought it was pretty good.  Although I did notice a dramatic decrease in boobs shots since the first season  .


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 23, 2018)

Punisher, season 2 starts December, badass show


----------



## Elivo (Nov 23, 2018)

DF said:


> I'm looking for a good show.  I just finished watching season 3 of The Last Kingdom.  I thought it was pretty good.  Although I did notice a dramatic decrease in boobs shots since the first season  .



Is that the viking one? english boy raised by invading vikings?


----------



## Elivo (Nov 23, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> Punisher, season 2 starts December, badass show



Oh hell yeah, looking forward to that one, i hated that actor in the walking dead, but hes freaking awesome as the punisher.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 23, 2018)

Meat Eater....its not just a hunting show..


----------



## DF (Nov 23, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Is that the viking one? english boy raised by invading vikings?



Yes, that's the one.


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 23, 2018)

What about Knightfall?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 23, 2018)

The haunting of hill house is pretty damn good. A lot more than just a thriller show.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 23, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> The haunting of hill house is pretty damn good. A lot more than just a thriller show.



I'm 5 episodes in, prettyy good so far


----------



## Trump (Nov 23, 2018)

Peaky blinders



DF said:


> I'm looking for a good show.  I just finished watching season 3 of The Last Kingdom.  I thought it was pretty good.  Although I did notice a dramatic decrease in boobs shots since the first season  .


----------



## German89 (Nov 23, 2018)

Shameless..

I got a few more chores to do then, finishing that christmas movie with kurt Russell... started it yesterday then my day got shitty


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 23, 2018)

German89 said:


> Shameless..
> 
> I got a few more chores to do then, finishing that christmas movie with kurt Russell... started it yesterday then my day got shitty


Watched the first episode of shameless at about 2am this morning. What a ****ed up show lol


----------



## German89 (Nov 23, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Watched the first episode of shameless at about 2am this morning. What a ****ed up show lol



Keep watching it.. its soooo good!


----------



## Elivo (Nov 23, 2018)

DF said:


> Yes, that's the one.



Damnit I didn’t know season 3 was out. I know what I’m doing this weekend


----------



## German89 (Nov 23, 2018)

Christmas chronicles was super cute. A new favourite christmas movie of mine now.

And kurt Russell looks fine as fukk with that beard.


----------



## IHI (Nov 23, 2018)

Designated survivor first season we thought was good. Binged it until done. Haven’t gotten into season 2 yet. I like the political power play stuff, so not for everyone.

pain kept me awake last night, got 4 episodes into the 4400. Different, be interesting once it comes together.


----------



## Jada (Nov 23, 2018)

Narco,  power


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2018)

Trump said:


> Peaky blinders



Came here to say this. It's 'The Godfather' set in turn of the century England - and I mean that as a high compliment.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 23, 2018)

Shameless
narcos
narcos mexico
el chapo
1st two seasons of peeky blinders
dexter
better call saul
godless
the killing


should get ya started


----------



## ccpro (Nov 24, 2018)

Not a series...but watched "Late Bloomer" last night with wife and my 17 yr old son.  Pretty damn funny!  Thanks TB!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 24, 2018)

"Savages" is a fantastic movie on there if ya like westerns


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 24, 2018)

jack ryan series


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 24, 2018)

Other than all the ones already mentioned (Better Call Saul, Ozark, Stranger Things etc...) there's a good documentary on Netflix called Wild Wild Country. It follows the story that happened back in the 80's of an Indian guru named The Rajneesh who had a large-cult following in India. Both he and his assistant decided to move their whole following and commune to a small, <300 pop town in rural Oregon. They wanted to create their own self-sustainable town and rely on no outside resources. Things get out of hand, as you'd expect when you have a cult (sex, murder, corruption, assassination)


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 24, 2018)

Wish I couldve lived on that commune for a few weeks......


----------



## Elivo (Nov 24, 2018)

I tried Peaky Blinders for a few episodes and i just could not get into that one.


----------



## Trump (Nov 24, 2018)

I think you should be stripped of your elite status for this. I would actually ban you for it if I was a mod. 



Elivo said:


> I tried Peaky Blinders for a few episodes and i just could not get into that one.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 24, 2018)

Damnation is a good one as well, just one season but it's good


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2018)

Been watching Ozark. It's cool and has a pregnant stripper in it.


----------



## snake (Nov 24, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Shameless
> narcos
> narcos mexico
> el chapo
> ...


You have too much time on your hands my friend. Lol


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 24, 2018)

The killing
Galiath
Stranger things

Prime has some good ones now
Homecoming and Jack Ryan


----------



## Trump (Nov 24, 2018)

If we talking prime then it has to be Vikings



jolter604 said:


> The killing
> Galiath
> Stranger things
> 
> ...


----------



## Elivo (Nov 24, 2018)

Trump said:


> I think you should be stripped of your elite status for this. I would actually ban you for it if I was a mod.



Sorry man, I gave it a try when it first came out cause it looked good......not so much though


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 24, 2018)

snake said:


> You have too much time on your hands my friend. Lol




Yeah, I had crazy insomnia for years due to all the booze. I could sleep until about 2 or 3 AM and then I would be wide awake the rest of the night,  Ive watched so many documentaries on there I should be an expert on every subject by now. Lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 24, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Been watching Ozark. It's cool and has a pregnant stripper in it.


My favorite kind of stripper


----------



## j2048b (Nov 25, 2018)

the ranch, funny as hell 
shield
maniac
the office after season 1, season 1 is so fawking horrible im not sure how i made it thru


----------



## j2048b (Nov 25, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> The killing
> Galiath
> Stranger things
> 
> ...




homecoming is straight dope af, crazzy

i want to watch the ozarks but have kids everywhere and a wife who doesnt like that type of stuff


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 25, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> My favorite kind of stripper



Unless it's yours


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 25, 2018)

this thread got me watching Punisher again, this time with my son, so far he's lovin it, he's like dad this is intense! haha. Been long enough that it's good to watch again and I'm pumped for season 2!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 27, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Unless it's yours


Bitch better get out there and get my money!


----------



## DF (Nov 27, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> The haunting of hill house is pretty damn good. A lot more than just a thriller show.



I watched the series.  It was pretty damn creepy, but good.


----------



## DF (Nov 27, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Been watching Ozark. It's cool and has a pregnant stripper in it.



This show is fantastic.


----------



## ccpro (Dec 5, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> this thread got me watching Punisher again, this time with my son, so far he's lovin it, he's like dad this is intense! haha. Been long enough that it's good to watch again and I'm pumped for season 2!



Punisher is definitely better than Luke Cage, Jessica Jones, but I have found Daredevil to be pretty reliable for entertainment.


----------



## ccpro (Dec 5, 2018)

Trump said:


> I think you should be stripped of your elite status for this. I would actually ban you for it if I was a mod.


Peaky took a minute to grab me....but great show!  Irish Gypsies...who would have thought?


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 6, 2018)

Just started last kingdom
About a viking dude pretty kool


----------



## ccpro (Feb 17, 2019)

DF said:


> I'm looking for a good show.  I just finished watching season 3 of The Last Kingdom.  I thought it was pretty good.  Although I did notice a dramatic decrease in boobs shots since the first season  .


Great show, it I wasn't fixed I'd name my next son Utrid...Son..of Utrid!!!


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 4, 2020)

The new
In the dark
Is pretty out there. 

Eat, pound, sleep....


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 4, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> The new
> In the dark
> Is pretty out there.
> 
> Eat, pound, sleep....



Just started watching Season 1 and love it. For those who haven't watched it, hot blind chick, eccentric nympho, comedy on top of an edgy crime drama. The episode with the two blind chicks and the tampons is funnier than hell


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 4, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Just started watching Season 1 and love it. For those who haven't watched it, hot blind chick, eccentric nympho, comedy on top of an edgy crime drama.


She loves the dick

Eat, pound, sleep....


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 13, 2021)

highly recommend this opportunity to watch the original Star Trek episodes on Netflix

especially if you are stoned

take the time to watch a few or jump ahead to season 2 

they are not in any particular order to follow 

get a load of Kirk & Spock 

shit is insane !

View attachment 11204


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 13, 2021)

Not on Netflix but band of brothers and the pacific on HBO are always a winner for me


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 13, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Not on Netflix but band of brothers and the pacific on HBO are always a winner for me



I watch Band of Brothers through once a year on average - probably the greatest miniseries ever, imo. The interviews with the same guys years later really puts it all into perspective and adds gravity to an already heavy subject.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 13, 2021)

Excellent shows on Prime right now:

The Boys - can't recommend this one enough (2 seasons right now)
The Expanse - currently on season 5. Could be one of the greatest sci-fi shows of all time. Based off a great book series too. Amos is one of the best characters in a long while.


----------



## DF (Jan 13, 2021)

I just started watching Entourage.  It's pretty funny with lots of boobs too.  My kind of show.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 14, 2021)

BrotherJ said:


> I watch Band of Brothers through once a year on average - probably the greatest miniseries ever, imo. The interviews with the same guys years later really puts it all into perspective and adds gravity to an already heavy subject.



the book is amazing 
I wish they woulda showed more of their time in Holland a lot more went down than what they showed

my father got to meet some of the guys when he was in the army, his unit did a little show and tell to those old hard assets but I’m sure they were the ones showing and telling


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 14, 2021)

Fringe or the expanse


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2021)

Enter The Dragon !


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 16, 2021)

I am pretty excited about the new Richard Ramirez doc on there. I am going to get into that Sunday.


----------



## Trump (Jan 16, 2021)

Me and the wife are into Empire at the minute on Amazon Prime it’s a good show


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2021)

PUMPING IRON ON YOUTUBE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lCCk6rgn84


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 30, 2021)

I watched Seaspiracy on Netflix Sunday.  It's highly messed up. 

Says the guy shoveling shrimp stir fry into his pie hole. 

It is thought provoking though.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 1, 2021)

¿Amazon Prime!??


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 1, 2021)

It’s pretty corny but I’ve been watching cobra Kai. That’s pretty good. Take the 30 day free trial or if you already have it, Amazon prime’s got The Wire - which if you’ve never seen it; for the crime drama genre - was, is the best series ever!


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 2, 2021)

Check out the movie Bad Trip its real funny, guy gets fcked by a gorilla.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 3, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Check out the movie Bad Trip its real funny, guy gets fcked by a gorilla.



I tried to watch that movie, I couldn't make it very far before I had to shut it off. I like the idea of it but just not my type of comedy.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 6, 2021)

Watched White Boy last night.  I knew of the story of Richard Wershe Jr. from a movie that was made a few years back.  I did not know about the corruption that kept him locked up so long.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 7, 2021)

And chill?


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 7, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Watched White Boy last night.  I knew of the story of Richard Wershe Jr. from a movie that was made a few years back.  I did not know about the corruption that kept him locked up so long.



This is good. And fills me with rage.


----------



## Trump (Apr 7, 2021)

Snowfall, thank me later


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> Snowfall, thank me later



Snowfall is really good. Though it’s a blatant ripoff of the story of freeway rick ross.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 8, 2021)

I really enjoyed the serpant.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 13, 2021)

Ped X said:


> I really enjoyed the serpant.



I'm watching that now. So far, so good.


----------



## PinheadDaEngineer (Apr 18, 2021)

Ped X said:


> I really enjoyed the serpant.



yessir. Just finished it. I love 70s period movies and entertainment. They did a solid job. Now onto THEM on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

There’s a true crime limited series called Unbievable. True story of a sexual assault victim whom no one believed and was treated like shit until she was found in photos in the possession of a serial rapist. Very good.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 19, 2021)

PinheadDaEngineer said:


> yessir. Just finished it. I love 70s period movies and entertainment. They did a solid job. Now onto THEM on Amazon Prime.



Humans on prime is a good show to watch.


----------



## henry954 (Apr 26, 2021)

Anyone enjoy community? i know its old. but i just found it.


----------



## ccpro (May 1, 2021)

Queens Gambit...your wife will like it....


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 7, 2021)

Watched the first Fear Street this past weekend.  I liked it.  It's pretty juvenile, but so am I.  The second installment comes out Friday the 9th.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 7, 2021)

Lucifer is pretty good


----------



## Kraken (Jul 9, 2021)

Just worked my way through Sex/Life. It has boring parts but OMG that lead actress has absolutely amazing tits!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 9, 2021)

I just finished Cobra Kai ... awesome ... lol

I just started one call Manifest ... started out strong ... only in the beginning of season 2 ... maybe running out of gas like Dexter and Game of Thrones did ....


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 14, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Watched the first Fear Street this past weekend.  I liked it.  It's pretty juvenile, but so am I.  The second installment comes out Friday the 9th.


Update...  Just finished the third one here at the shop today.  It started slow but was really good also.  All three are definitely worth checking out.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 14, 2021)

They weren't bad.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 14, 2021)

ccpro said:


> Queens Gambit...your wife will like it....


If you're a chess nerd, the chess in the Queens Gambit is actually incredibly good and created from fantastic historic games.


----------



## BustaCapps (Aug 14, 2021)

Ozark!!!!!!!! Get through the first two episodes and you won’t look back…starts off a bit slow but is badass!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 14, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> Ozark!!!!!!!! Get through the first two episodes and you won’t look back…starts off a bit slow but is badass!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@snake loves the man on man love scenes. They're his favorite part!!!  👨‍❤️‍👨


----------



## Bodybuilder_007 (Aug 14, 2021)

Gotham Garage is also a great show for car enthusiasts.


----------



## BustaCapps (Aug 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> @snake loves the man on man love scenes. They're his favorite part!!!



There is a bit of that but not as much as Shameless…I didn’t know Snake rolled that way lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 15, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> There is a bit of that but not as much as Shameless…I didn’t know Snake rolled that way lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what they call him SNAKE!  😉


----------



## Kraken (Aug 16, 2021)

69nites said:


> If you're a chess nerd, the chess in the Queens Gambit is actually incredibly good and created from fantastic historic games.


Yup, that was a pretty good show.


----------



## eazy (Aug 16, 2021)

Icarus​


----------



## Kraken (Aug 16, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> Ozark!!!!!!!! Get through the first two episodes and you won’t look back…starts off a bit slow but is badass!


Was it cancelled?


----------



## eazy (Aug 16, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Was it cancelled?


No. 

*Release date**:* Ozark season 4's release date hasn't been officially revealed by Netflix yet, but since filming started in November 2020, we'd be surprised if the first half arrived any later than early 2022.


----------



## snake (Aug 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> @snake loves the man on man love scenes. They're his favorite part!!!  👨‍❤️‍👨


Fuukin DF set me up on that. When called out on it, he said that was the only scene... bull shit! 

The cock smokin' didn't even have anything to do with the show. They just need to put that shit in these days.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 16, 2021)

Not sure how many people have said this, but me and the woman just started watching Black Mirror and I'm hooked. Basically just a new-age, modern sci-fi Twilight Zone like show, with each episode having it's own premise like, "what if it was normal to be able to see your memories and project them on television for other people to watch at any time?" 

It's led to some pretty fucked up story lines which I enjoy alot.


----------



## CJ (Aug 16, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Not sure how many people have said this, but me and the woman just started watching Black Mirror and I'm hooked. Basically just a new-age, modern sci-fi Twilight Zone like show, with each episode having it's own premise like, "what if it was normal to be able to see your memories and project them on television for other people to watch at any time?"
> 
> It's led to some pretty fucked up story lines which I enjoy alot.


Maybe my favorite show ever.


----------



## Kraken (Aug 16, 2021)

snake said:


> The cock smokin' didn't even have anything to do with the show. They just need to put that shit in these days.


Yup, and why? I (foolishly) watched the first episode of the Fantasy Island remake. They had to throw some gay stuff in, even though there was no relationship to the plot. Lots of TV shows have this or very liberal crap tossed in, again, for no reason.

I have been watching Animal House on TNT, great show, except for the gratuitous gay sex stuff. This is a good enough show that I just put up with it. Other stuff, I have been turning off.


----------



## BustaCapps (Aug 16, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Was it cancelled?



No it wasn’t cancelled…[mention]snake [/mention] may be right but my wife had told me there would be a new season this year around this time but she may be wrong. I was looking forward to it, haven’t find a good one in a while now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 4, 2021)

"Shameless". If you haven't seen it, it's a must watch.  I'm in season 4 so no spoilers please.  One of the best series I've seen to date.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 4, 2021)

Now that my orgy of endless Olympics/Paralymics viewing is almost over, I can get back to the shows I've been putting on the back burner.

Thoughts on *Sons of Anarchy*? I love Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead, and SoA has been recommended to me as something that fits well into that gritty drama vein.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 4, 2021)

Big Timber. 
Bunch of guys fixing trucks and using chainsaws to fall trees.   Total badass stuff. But there’s always a drama fest like “if we don’t repair this hose, our entire operation could shut down !!”


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 4, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Now that my orgy of endless Olympics/Paralymics viewing is almost over, I can get back to the shows I've been putting on the back burner.
> 
> Thoughts on *Sons of Anarchy*? I love Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead, and SoA has been recommended to me as something that fits well into that gritty drama vein.


I liked Mayans on Hulu


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 5, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> I liked Mayans on Hulu



That's a spin-off of Sons of Anarchy, no? I'll definitely check it out if I end up liking SoA.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 5, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Now that my orgy of endless Olympics/Paralymics viewing is almost over, I can get back to the shows I've been putting on the back burner.
> 
> Thoughts on *Sons of Anarchy*? I love Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead, and SoA has been recommended to me as something that fits well into that gritty drama vein.


I enjoyed SoA, but by the last season I was ready to every single one of them get Karma'd.


----------



## RichardSilva (Sep 12, 2021)

DF said:


> I'm looking for a good show.  I just finished watching season 3 of The Last Kingdom.  I thought it was pretty good.  Although I did notice a dramatic decrease in boobs shots since the first season  .


Shameless. definitely


----------

